# mars tsw- 2000 led grow light



## thcjoshthc (Feb 19, 2020)

anyone else using these and how many plants can it handle?I  got one for my birth day today!let's see some examples of what she can do!


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 5, 2020)

This was my first time at indoor and I had it too crowded but am still happy, averaging 4 oz per plant, the light works great. 4x8 tent this pic is 4 plants under a tsw2000, hps in the other half of tent till I replace with another Mars Hydro.


----------



## sistema (Jul 7, 2020)

For 1week old seedlings what brightness/distance would you have this light? using 1 light bar also


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 7, 2020)

The recommended height for this light is seedings 24 to 36 inches, vegetative 18 to 24 inches, flower 12 to 18 inches, 
Good idea to start at the highest to see how they react.


----------



## EastCoastMarley (Jul 7, 2020)

The recommended height for this light is seedings 24 to 36 inches, vegetative 18 to 24 inches, flower 12 to 18 inches, 
Good idea to start at the highest to see how they react.


----------

